# Anyone own a benchmite?



## Bradlee (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm just wondering, when you press down the lever in the handle, does the blade become so loose that you can just flick open the knife with centrifugal force? I ask because this would apparently make it illegal in Canada, and if I were to buy one I'd want to be able to carry it on me.

Thanks,


----------



## BruiseLee (Mar 17, 2006)

Bradlee said:


> I'm just wondering, when you press down the lever in the handle, does the blade become so loose that you can just flick open the knife with centrifugal force? I ask because this would apparently make it illeagal in Canada, and if I were to buy one I'd want to be able to carry it on me.


It sounds like you are assuming the Benchmade is a lockback. If I were you, I'd get a Benchmade with the Axis lock. Of course this is debatable, but I feel it is one of the best locking mechanisms out there. It's an extremely strong lockup, and very smooth. I feel it's a very reliable system, too, though some people have complained about omega springs breaking. Even then, two springs would have to break for the mechanism to fail.

But, to answer your question, on my Benchmade Griptilian, it is easy to snap the blade out with a flick of the wrist. You don't have to depress anything, either, just hold onto the knife.


----------



## Anglepoise (Mar 17, 2006)

The Benchmite locks open and closed with the same squeeze of the thumb and forefinger. The pivot is the standard Benchmade design and can be tightened or loosened with a #6 Torx bit.

When factory set, it can not be flicked open, however the pivot ,when loose, does allow for a flick to open but due to the very small and light blade, this is not easy and most people would use two hands to open.

I have one of the original blue,TI handled, models and it is my EDC.


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 17, 2006)

I can open my 910 without using the thumbstud, with a swift flick of the wrist. It doesn't *always* happen, though. As for the Benchmite, if you wanna open it with one hand, get the auto version. Of course, if you can't have the centrifical force knife you probably can't have an auto either..

BruiseLee, the Benchmite isn't a traditional lockback - it uses what they call a levitator lock, I believe.


----------



## Bradlee (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone. That's good to know that the action is a little stiff with the factory tightened screw; that will help a lot at customs.

BruiseLee, I have handled a Benchmade with an Axis lock and absolutely love it. However, it can be incredibly easily opened with the flick of a wrist, which, as I indicated, is illegal in canada. My friend who has one had his held up at the boarder for that very reason (I don't know why they ended up letting it through).


----------



## NeonLights (Mar 17, 2006)

As mentioned before, just tighten the pivot screw slightly if the knife opens to easily or too fast if that is a legal concern where you are. You can really make it pretty stiff and hard to open if you overtighten it. I keep my moderately tight, but a strong flick of the wrist will open it. A little more tight and it wouldn't.

-Keith


----------



## BruiseLee (Mar 17, 2006)

Bradlee said:


> BruiseLee, I have handled a Benchmade with an Axis lock and absolutely love it. However, it can be incredibly easily opened with the flick of a wrist, which, as I indicated, is illegal in canada. My friend who has one had his held up at the boarder for that very reason (I don't know why they ended up letting it through).


And I thought California had too strict laws. Pretty soon we will be lucky to own knitting needles.

Sorry to hear that, Bradlee:mecry:.


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 18, 2006)

I just got the benchmite 3100 auto levitator and it's and awesome knife!
http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=3100
It actually not available to the public but only available to LEO.
I believe Bart has the Ti non-auto version


----------



## gorn (Mar 20, 2006)

I have both the standard benchmite and the auto benchmite. My standard will not flick open with the tightness of the screw as sent by the factory. The 3100 auto is a different story. It is one of the neatest little autos I have. Benchmade will not sell the auto to the public, but many of their dealers do. They can be had for about $80, but have been discontinued. So if you want the auto you had better get one before the dealers are sold out.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2006)

I have the Ti manual, I sandblasted it. 







Although the Poliwog looks much bigger the actual sharp bladelength is as good as the same.


----------



## TacticalGrilling (Mar 22, 2006)

Benchmite is a great knife. But I think you'd have a battle on your hands with just about any knife based on your criteria: most of them can be opened through some flick of the wrist or push of the thumb as quickly and easily as you've described it. Whether it's a Spyderco, Benchmade, William Henry, or a SAK, they're all quick to open. Perhaps this could be used in your defense? What about a fixed blade with a sub-2" blade? Try www.hideawayknife.com. Fantastic little cutters that go anywhere. let me know what you think.


----------



## Bradlee (Mar 23, 2006)

TacticalGrilling said:


> Benchmite is a great knife. But I think you'd have a battle on your hands with just about any knife based on your criteria: most of them can be opened through some flick of the wrist or push of the thumb as quickly and easily as you've described it. Whether it's a Spyderco, Benchmade, William Henry, or a SAK, they're all quick to open. Perhaps this could be used in your defense? What about a fixed blade with a sub-2" blade? Try www.hideawayknife.com. Fantastic little cutters that go anywhere. let me know what you think.



If I were carrying a knife for self defence, those hideaway knives would be great-very discrete indeed. I like the styling and concept, but they really wouldn't be practical for me. I especially like the shot of a guy holding one and a flashlight in the same hand :naughty:.

As you say, most knives can be opened by some sort of wrist motion- my current EDC knife can for that matter. This leads me to believe an officer in Ontario has a great deal of personal discression when it comes to knives. As long as my knife doesn't open too easily, I'm not worried.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 27, 2006)

Okay, I've seen the Benchmade Benchmite before but have never handled it until yesterday. Is an "auto" knife? Reason for me asking is the one I handled over at the cutlery place flicked open swiftly on its own when I depressed the "lever." I said, no way! The sales person let me "play" with it while I wandered the store. A great little knife, but no clip and at a price of $179.95! ! ! :huh:

Also, since when does a Spyderco Harpy cost $160.00 and the Spyderco Dragonfly go for $99 and change? ! ? ! ?


----------



## Trashman (Mar 28, 2006)

$179.95 is double the cost of online sellers (if you can still find it). The local hunting and fishing store was selling a plain silver auto Benchmite for $110, down from $120, and I thought that was expensive! If I could have found an automatic Benchmite with a combo blade, I'd had bought one. Instead, I bought the manual rainbow version, which did have a combo blade. I've, yet, to use it. Incredibly, it does appear that the automatic Benchmite is legal to carry in California! The salesman at Turner's Outdoorsmen assured me, that, with a doubt, if it wasn't legal, Turner's would not be selling it. His words were, "this company does not fool around when it comes to the law. If we sell it, it's legal." I think it's probably due to the blade being under 2". The salesman wasn't surre why it was legal, only that it was. He thought it had something to do with the deployment mechanism, saying that it didn't have a spring, in the traditional sense.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes, I would have to agree with you there on the "California Legal" auto knife's blade having to be under 2" for that cutlery place to sell them. They've pretty much stated what Turner's said to you. There's even a knife called California Auto (I think) that I've seen. Little flickers of a blade I say!


----------



## Trashman (Mar 28, 2006)

I think they call it the "California Peanut". I got one from ebay a while back for about $6 (total).


----------



## CLHC (Mar 28, 2006)

"Peanut" huh? :huh: I'd be hard-pressed to purchase a knife that's got one of its names as "peanut"!

One of these California Autos that I saw had a bone handle with a Damascus blade. It didn't indicate place of manufacture though. I wonder. . .:thinking: Maybe a one-off little flicker.


----------



## chmsam (Mar 28, 2006)

"Peanut" often (but not always) is used to describe the shape of the folded knife, as are "coke bottle," "canoe," etc.

Hate to be a spoil sport but flicking a knife open and using a lot of force to do so can easily cause a lot of strain on various parts. If you want a knife to open quickly for reasons other than for showing off, it is probably better to get an assisted opener or an auto. However, nothing beats the speed of a straight knife.

And, as always, remember that using a knife for self defense without good training and practice will usually get you in a world of hurt in a real big hurry.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 28, 2006)

Was primarily fascinated by this particular Benchmite Auto opening feature, and no necessary "force" by "flicking" it open was needed. The way I look at this little "flicker" (my way of saying auto side opener rather than OTF) is more of a "novelty" item. And NO! I don't carry a knife with the intent for self-defense, but as a purposeful "tool." That's all.

Thanks for that clarification on the term "Peanut" of a knife Chmsam. :wave:


----------



## RigMedic (Mar 29, 2006)

CHC said:


> Okay, I've seen the Benchmade Benchmite before but have never handled it until yesterday. Is an "auto" knife? Reason for me asking is the one I handled over at the cutlery place flicked open swiftly on its own when I depressed the "lever." I said, no way! The sales person let me "play" with it while I wandered the store. A great little knife, but no clip and at a price of $179.95! ! ! :huh:
> 
> Also, since when does a Spyderco Harpy cost $160.00 and the Spyderco Dragonfly go for $99 and change? ! ? ! ?


 

Spyderco Dragonfly for $99??????????????


----------



## CLHC (Mar 29, 2006)

RigMedic said:


> Spyderco Dragonfly for $99??????????????


Yup & Yes & Yeah! :huh: I thought "no way" frijole"!


----------

